# LAS VEGAS! Any discount restaurant books worth getting for a week there?



## Cathyb (Feb 4, 2006)

Tuggers:  Like to eat at nice restaurants along the Strip.    Are there any books (like Entertainment) that are for sale or coupons online that we could pick up for a March visit to Las Vegas.

We are staying at Worldmark.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2006)

The Entertainment Book has almost nothing for the strip - it is more of a local book in LV.  We bought a fine dining book from www.billhere.com a couple years ago that was not bad.

Here is a more direct link - LV Fine Dining Coupon Book


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Feb 4, 2006)

*ACG and POV*

We use the American Casino Guide which has some good coupons and lots of great reading.

http://www.americancasinoguide.com/Store/Coupons-2006.shtml

The Pocketfull of Values is more expensive for a full year but it does have a $50 coupon for the Palms.

http://www.lasvegasadvisor.com/whyjoin-pocketbookofvalueslist.cfm

Dan


----------



## Bob B (Feb 5, 2006)

Cathy,
Check out lasvegasadvisor.com.  They have a nice monthly newsletter with lots of info on Vegas and if you subscribe it comes with a coupon book.  On line one year subscription costs $37.  As an alternative, I think you could just buy the March newsletter for $5, but you won't get the coupon book.  On their site, they list all of the coupons included, so you cans see if there are any you would like.  Good luck.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't recommend either the Las Vegas Advisor or American Casino Guide for coupons for high end restaurants on The Strip.  The coupons are generally for off strip properties.  

That said, if you'd go to see Clint Holmes, American Casino Guide has a 2for1 for that show.  You can buy the ACG from Amazon at a discount generally.

Fern


----------



## michelle (Feb 6, 2006)

I am just starting to look into Vegas restaurants myself! Here is what I have found so far:

It seems that on Restaurants.com there is only one Strip restaurant: Andre's at the Monte Carlo. No sure what this restaurant is like, but with a discount code (which I dont have on me at the moment, but can provide you if you need) you get 50% off their coupon, meaning you pay something like $5 for a $25 coupon.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 6, 2006)

You can cross the LV Entertainment book off your list. I looked yesterday and it is one of two that are already sold out. The other sold out book is New Orleans. I can't recall ever seeing an Entertainment book sell out this early in the year before. Still, it's of little loss. We get off the strip quite a bit and have problems using it effectively when we're only in town for a week.

Most restaurants on the strip get enough traffic that they don't need to rely on coupons to bring business in. If they're getting enough traffic, they don't need to offer discounts to get customers in the door.


----------

